# O No!!!



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

HERE WE GO NOW


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Uh oh! Get in the bunker!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

ohhh sh!t .... and i thought i could come outta hiding!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh YEA!!!. Let see the destruction.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Yawn...oh wait i did not see the picture...LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

dun dun daaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

You are out of control... compose yourself.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Guess I should have paid attention during those duck & cover drills we did in Grade school!

Left yer head to high around here, and it could get taken off! 

That's why I stay way off anyones radar.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Dammit man it was just starting to get quiet around here.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Those are gonna hurt.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Time to hide!


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

there are a never ending string of bombs.. what is gotten into everyone..


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't know what it is......but I hate it!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

All 4 are away,and 2 more tomorrow:biggrin:!!!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Throwing up a nice volley of bombs. Someone is going to pay.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Incoming...hurry and get your mail because you might not have letters to read after those hit


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

smokem said:


> Guess I should have paid attention during those duck & cover drills we did in Grade school!
> 
> Left yer head to high around here, and it could get taken off!
> 
> That's why I stay way off anyones radar.


Duck and Cover instructions here! Learn them, use them, survive the carnage!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BOOM! phear it!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Mike's ging to Paint the town red*!


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

Wow a bit of K-zoo Kaos on its way. Look Out


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice Mike! Have fun with your mass hit!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Go get em Mike. Y'all better watch out.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

That's quite a stack!! Watch out!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Look Out!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some more damage coming someones way


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

OK someone take his KEYS and hide them---Or maybe run like hell --

Whoooopps there it is!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam Paint is locked and loaded


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Fore!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

bombs away


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

duck and cover!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nuke'em Mike!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected]!!! This is going to hurt!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

a smackdown is comming


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh My.......


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

smokem said:


> Left yer head to high around here, and it could get taken off!
> 
> That's why I stay way off anyones radar.


HHHMMMM Really?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Mike has his sleeves rolled up!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That's going to leave a mark!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a bad feeling about this one. I just hit him with a sneak attack earlier this week. Digging the bunker NOW!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

HEHEHE, and no-one saw how pissed he's been here lately.!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> HEHEHE, and no-one saw how pissed he's been here lately.!!


Striking with a fist of fury!!!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

go get'em mike!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Get the turpentine-Quick


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

let the fun begin


----------

